# Algae / liquid Carbon



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

I have some green hair algae starting to grow in one of my dirt tanks. This tank has no fish in it, only plants. So i will try to reduce the light time.

But i also read that dosing excel probably would help. But in my area there is no one selling Seachem Excel, the products that is available in my area is easy life and happy life liquid carbo. Is this products the same as excel??

Jnad


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

I know nothing of the two products toy mentioned, but use Amazon.com if you really want to use excel. Also, hydrogen peroxide works as well and won't harm fish, plants, or inverts. There is a thread floating around here about the "one two punch method", referencing the use of both products to kill like every algae you could imagine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

one word of caution about hydrogen peroxide:

if you use too much, it will kill everything, plants, fish, inverts, etc. 

if you follow dosing instructions you should be fine, just dont go crazy with the stuff.


----------



## mc1973 (May 1, 2013)

You could also try a hydrogen peroxide dip, instead of putting it in your aquarium just mix it up in a container and take your plants out and dip it in the solution for a few hours and pull it back out.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

mc1973 said:


> You could also try a hydrogen peroxide dip, instead of putting it in your aquarium just mix it up in a container and take your plants out and dip it in the solution for a few hours and pull it back out.


Wouldn't even take a few hours. H2O2 starts working within seconds. I've seen algae turn brown and die the same day I dose it with a medicine syringe in the tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

